# Has anyone tried this??



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried Natural Cellular Defense? I know it's for people, but I have heard you can give it to dogs too. It's supposed to remove metals and toxins from the body...?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Has anyone tried Natural Cellular Defense? I know it's for people, but I have heard you can give it to dogs too. It's supposed to remove metals and toxins from the body...?


What it's supposed to do and the only thing it really can do is remove money from your wallet. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Free radicals and toxins cannot be "removed" from the body from a pill/supplement. Your body is designed to filter itself (kidneys and liver)...anything that it cannot remove on its own is there to stay (ie...damage from smoking). Once the damage is done, there is no undoing it.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard that anti-oxidants help with free radicals, but I don't remember how.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I've heard that anti-oxidants help with free radicals, but I don't remember how.


This should help ... Understanding Free Radicals and Antioxidants


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> This should help ... Understanding Free Radicals and Antioxidants


RFD, do you have a link for everything? lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The chemistry "lesson" in that link is pretty outdated...but is accurate enough. 

Antioxidants do help with free radicals, but those are found in a balanced diet and therefore making supplements like the one the OP was asking about unnecessary. But once the damage is done from free radicals, there is no undoing it.


----------

